# Olientali



## Alxmrphi

Ciao,

Sto guardando uno dei più rocamboleschi cartoni italiani che siano mai esistiti... Spaghetti Family!!! (Si chiama così) ... con il gatto più divertente!!
Comunque, nel riassunto di una delle puntate c'è scritto questo...

*Spaghettong, pleziosissimi spaghetti olientali!*

Allora, un straniero (asiatico.... credo cinese o giapponese) rimane nella macchina con il protagonista (Paldo) e il cinese, dopo aver scappato via dai razzisti, prende un viaggino con Paldo, e nelle conversazioni in auto, mi sembrava che il cinese parlasse in un modo.......... hmm, cinese...

i.e. "P*r*ova" -> "P*l*ova" proprio con un accento cinese, e dice molte altre cose in cui i 'r' diventa 'l' ecc ecc.... solo in modo scherzoso... ma volevo accertarmi di aver capito se questo sarebbe esattamente la ragione che, nel riassunto, dice 'olientali'.... si riferisce al modo in cui il cinese parla l'italiano nel cartone....

Non ce ne sarebbe un'altra spiegazione, no?


----------



## Hermocrates

Non conosco il cartone, però sono quasi certo che l'unico motivo sia per "imitare" la confusione nei parlanti cinesi tra la laterale alveolare [l] e la vibrante alveolare  [r]. È uno stereotipo linguistico molto usato.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora, stavo cercando un possibile approfondimento su quest'argomento ma non credi che ne esista una? 
Veramente ci anch'io ho pensato ma volevo assicurarmene completamente


----------



## Hermocrates

Non mi viene proprio in mente nessun altro motivo - né doppio senso o gioco di parole. È solo un modo molto comune (veramente cliché) di rendere il modo di parlare italiano di un parlante cinese. 

Sarebbe ora di rinnovare un po' il repertorio umoristico. A quando le gag con gli italiani che non sanno pronunciare le vocali cinesi?  Non manca molto, me lo sento!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non ho capito proprio niente di questa battuta!  Mandami un PM in inglese e puoi dirmela


----------



## Roberto1976

Alex_Murphy said:


> Non ho capito proprio niente di questa battuta!


 
Gli italiani pensano (o penserebbero secondo un classico stereotipo) che i cinesi (e gli orientali in generale) non riescano ad articolare la lettera il suono vibrante alveolare corrispondente, in italiano, alla lettera "r". Invece, la pronuncino come una "l" italiana.

Per cui (secondo lo stereotipo), se un orientale dicesse la parola "o*r*ientale", la pronuncerebbe "o*l*ientale". 

Si tratta insomma di un'imitazione approssimativa della parlata dei cinesi e degli orientali in generale.

Spe*l*o di esse*l*e stato chia*l*o!


----------



## Hermocrates

Credo che la "battuta" a cui Alex faceva riferimento fosse la mia sugli italiani che pur canzonando tanto la pronuncia cinese della vibrante come laterale, non sanno per canto loro pronunciare le vocali cinesi.  

Il cinese è una lingua tonale, cosa che rende la pronuncia corretta dei fonemi molto difficile per gli europei. Mi chiedevo, ironicamente, a quando le battute dei parlanti sinofoni in cui sorridere a loro volta delle gaffes linguistiche di chi non sa pronunciare i toni (poiché il tono della sillaba cambia sovente il significato della parola).


----------



## Roberto1976

ryenart said:


> Credo che la "battuta" a cui Alex faceva riferimento fosse la mia sugli italiani che pur canzonando tanto la pronuncia cinese della vibrante come laterale, non sanno per canto loro pronunciare le vocali cinesi.
> 
> Il cinese è una lingua tonale, cosa che rende la pronuncia corretta dei fonemi molto difficile per gli europei. Mi chiedevo, ironicamente, a quando le battute dei parlanti sinofoni in cui sorridere a loro volta delle gaffes linguistiche di chi non sa pronunciare i toni (poiché il tono della sillaba cambia sovente il significato della parola).


 
Scusate,

anche contando che ero così stanco che ho scritto una cavolata (articolare la *lettera* "r" – ehehm).


----------



## infinite sadness

Roberto1976 said:


> Gli italiani pensano (o penserebbero secondo un classico stereotipo) che i cinesi (e gli orientali in generale) non riescano ad articolare la lettera il suono vibrante alveolare corrispondente, in italiano, alla lettera "r". Invece, la pronuncino come una "l" italiana.
> 
> Per cui (secondo lo stereotipo), se un orientale dicesse la parola "o*r*ientale", la pronuncerebbe "o*l*ientale".
> 
> Si tratta insomma di un'imitazione approssimativa della parlata dei cinesi e degli orientali in generale.
> 
> Spe*l*o di esse*l*e stato chia*l*o!


Anche io una volta pensavo che fosse solo un luogo comune, ma poi ho constatato che i cinesi che parlano in italiano pronunciano effettivamente le erre come se fossero elle.
Quindi, non direi che è una semplice opinione degli italiani.


----------



## Roberto1976

infinite sadness said:


> Anche io una volta pensavo che fosse solo un luogo comune, ma poi ho constatato che i cinesi che parlano in italiano pronunciano effettivamente le erre come se fossero elle.
> Quindi, non direi che è una semplice opinione degli italiani.


 
In effetti li ascolto spesso in treno e devo dire che fanno molta fatica ad articolare quel suono correttamente. Tuttavia, non mi sembra che la pronunicino come una vera e propria "l" (laterale alveolare).

A me sembra piuttosto che la pronuncino come un'appossimante alveolare. Cose ne pensate?

Infatti, a me sembra quasi che pronuncino la "r" e la "l" allo stesso modo.


----------



## Hermocrates

Roberto1976 said:


> A me sembra piuttosto che la pronuncino come un'appossimante alveolare.



Non credo la pronuncia sia l'approssimante alveolare cioé [ɹ] - perché [ɹ] all'orecchio italiano suona come un semplice allofono un po' soft della vibrante alveolare [r] e per un inglese è la pronuncia standard (non dialettale) associata al grafema "r". Invece il fonema pronunciato dai parlanti sinofoni suona molto diverso, come una laterale. 

Non so in che misura la pronuncia dei fonemi da parte di parlanti sinofoni sia influenzata dal loro dialetto, vista la varietà linguistica in Cina, comunque consultando un testo ho trovato che in pinyn (cinese mandarino standard) a fare da controparte alla vibrante alveolare italiana [r] è la fricativa sonora retroflessa [ʐ].

Detto questo non sono sicuro con quale fonema esattamente i parlanti sinofoni rendano la vibrante alveolare [r] dell'italiano, ma sembrerebbe essere grossolanamente la approssimante alveolare _laterale_ [l], che esiste nella loro lingua madre come fonema (almeno in pinyin).


----------



## Roberto1976

ryenart said:


> Non credo la pronuncia sia l'approssimante alveolare cioé [ɹ] - perché [ɹ] all'orecchio italiano suona come un semplice allofono un po' soft della vibrante alveolare [r] e per un inglese è la pronuncia standard (non dialettale) associata al grafema "r".


 
Esatto! In treno mi sembrava che parlassero un po' "all'americana"  ma, evidentemente, non li ho ascoltati con la dovuta attenzione. 



ryenart said:


> Invece il fonema pronunciato dai parlanti sinofoni suona molto diverso, come una laterale. ... Detto questo non sono sicuro con quale fonema esattamente i parlanti sinofoni rendano la vibrante alveolare [r] dell'italiano, ma sembrerebbe essere grossolanamente la approssimante alveolare _laterale_ [l], che esiste nella loro lingua madre come fonema (almeno in pinyin).


 
Non mi sembrava ma mi inchino innanzi alla tua conoscenza. 

Grazie mille per la risposta!

PS: Adesso che ci penso hai proprio ragione: non era la "r" inglese -- ma neppure la "l" italiana! 

PPS: Ah, ma sai cosa?  Io pensavo alla pronuncia all'interno della parola ("o*r*ientale")! A inizio e fine parola dicono proprio [l]!

In posizione intermedia mi sembra che pronuncino la "l" e la "r" circa allo stesso modo, e che esso si avvicini molto all'approssimante alveolare. Infatti, l'inglese parlato dagli orientali viene anche detto _Eng*r*ish_.


----------



## Hermocrates

Roberto1976 said:


> Esatto! In treno mi sembrava che parlassero un po' "all'americana"  ma, evidentemente, non li ho ascoltati con la dovuta attenzione.



Be', non è detto che ti sbagli.  La pronuncia potrebbe anche essere influenzata da varianti dialettali. Onestamente, io so solo che la varietà linguistica in Cina è considerevole (lingue e/o dialetti diversi, molti non mutualmente intelligibili ) ma non ho competenze circa le differenze fonetiche tra queste varie parlate. 
È possibile che vi siano dialetti in cui esistono fonemi più simili a [r] che [l], non ne ho idea. Quindi la pronuncia di [r] italiana può essere resa con questo o quell'allofono dal parlante cinese a seconda del suo dialetto/lingua madre. 



Roberto1976 said:


> In posizione intermedia mi sembra che pronuncino la "l" e la "r" circa allo stesso modo, e che esso si avvicini molto l'approssimante alveolare. Infatti, l'inglese parlato dagli orientali viene anche detto _Eng*r*ish_.



Be', bisogna intanto fare una distinzione tra le varie lingue orientali.  Il sistema fonetico del giapponese e del cinese (prendo in considerazione il cinese pinyin) non coincidono. 
Per cui se può sembrare che un parlante sinofono pronunci la vibrante alveolare [r] dell'italiano circa come una approssimante alveolare laterale [l], lo stesso non vale per un parlante nippofono. 

Il sistema fonetico giapponese prevede un fonema corrispondente al nostro grafema "r" pronunciato [ɺ] e definito come una monovibrante alveolare laterale. Alle orecchie di un parlante occidentale la pronuncia di questo fonema (che non ha corrispondente nelle lingue occidentali) può sembrare un qualcosa tra una approssimante retroflessa [ɻ] (la r americana per intenderci) e la già citata approssimante alveolare laterale [l]. 



[PS qualora ve lo steste chiedendo, no, non mi ricordo le matrici di fonemi a memoria! Ho i miei fedeli testi di fonetica sott'occhio!  Anche per verifica di quello che sto scrivendo.]


----------



## Roberto1976

ryenart said:


> Il sistema fonetico giapponese prevede un fonema corrispondente al nostro grafema "r" pronunciato [ɺ] e definito come una monovibrante alveolare laterale. Alle orecchie di un parlante occidentale la pronuncia di questo fonema (che non ha corrispondente nelle lingue occidentali) può sembrare un qualcosa tra una approssimante retroflessa [ɻ] (la r americana per intenderci) e la già citata approssimante alveolare laterale


 
Interessantissimo! Grazie!

 A dire il vero anche quello prodotto dai cinesi in posizione intermedia era un suono molto simile! Ma si tratta di cinesi, non di giapponesi. Ho comunque presente il suono in giapponese.

Per esempio, in Svezia conoscevo un cinese che pronunciava "lera" (fango, circa ['le:ra]) un po' come ['ɺeɺa] - o qualcosa di molto simile... Osservazione che tuttavia contraddice l'impressione che dicano sempre [l] a inizio parola! Mah, mistero!


----------



## Hermocrates

Roberto1976 said:


> Per esempio, in Svezia conoscevo un cinese che pronunciava "lera" (fango, circa ['le:ra]) un po' come ['ɺeɺa] - o qualcosa di molto simile.



Il discorso si fa sempre più interessante! 

Un approfondimento: contariamente a quanto riportato da un manuale cinese che mi dava come pronuncia del grafema "r" il fonema [ʐ] (fricativa sonora retroflessa), ho trovato un'altra fonte che indica che la pronuncia mandarina di r sia proprio l'approssimante retroflessa [ɻ]. 

Ho però trovato una terza fonte che svela l'arcano: [ʐ] e [ɻ] sono, in cinese mandarino, allofoni dello _stesso_ fonema. Non sono percepiti come fonemi differenti, e la differenza è solo nella pronuncia dei singoli parlanti.

Detto questo, sto ascoltando la registrazione di una poesia tradizionale cinese, _Jia Rén Qu_ (da: "La foresta dei pugnali volanti"). Mi sembra decisamente pronunciare l'allofono all'inizio della sillaba Rén come [ɻ], anche se con la punta retroflessa della lingua "molto infondo" nel palato. È questo forse che all'orecchio occidentale può farla somigliare vagamente a una laterale.

Vuoi vedere che alla fine è tutta una questione di punti di vista? Noi crediamo che i parlanti sinofoni pronuncino la r come [l] invece che come [r] perché in realtà siamo noi a non riuscire a distinguere la pronuncia di [ɻ] da [l].  Haha!


----------



## Roberto1976

ryenart said:


> Vuoi vedere che alla fine è tutta una questione di punti di vista? Noi crediamo che i parlanti sinofoni pronuncino la r come [l] invece che come [r] perché in realtà siamo noi a non riuscire a distinguere la pronuncia di [ɻ] da [l].  Haha!


 
 Haha! Penso anch'io, specialmente dopo aver letto le informazioni (peraltro interessantissime) che hai scritto tu! L'idea erronea che dicano [l] deriva da un'esagerazione parodistica o da una semplificazione: può infatti darsi che non "ammettiamo" (o non ci rendiamo conto) che esistano altri suoni vicini a [r] e [l] ma non presenti nella nostra lingua, per cui tendiamo a ricondurre suoni come [ɻ], non presenti in italiano, ad altri che ci sono più familiari.

Grazie per esserti interessato alla questione in modo così esauriente! Sul serio: sei un vero Sherlock Holmes linguistico!


----------



## Sprocedato

Comunque i cinesi stessi fanno corrispondere la _r_ italiana alla loro _l_. Per esempio, la trascrizione ufficiale di _Roma_ è _Luoma_ in pinyin. (E la_ l _italiana e cinese sono praticamente uguali.)


----------



## Hermocrates

Sprocedato said:


> Comunque i cinesi stessi fanno corrispondere la _r_ italiana alla loro _l_. Per esempio, la trascrizione ufficiale di _Roma_ è _Luoma_ in pinyin. (E la_ l _italiana e cinese sono praticamente uguali.)



Ah, molto interessante. Grazie per la nota! Questo aiuta a costruire un po' il quadro della situazionenei sui due aspetti complementari (pronuncia cinese di parole cinesi e pronuncia cinese di parole italiane/straniere). 

Riassumento, dunque abbiamo quanto segue:

- al grafema r nella trascrizione pinyin di parole cinesi corrisponde il fonema cinese [ɻ] (e il suo allofono [ʐ]); al grafema pinyin l corrisponde il fonema [l]. 

- il grafema r delle parole Italiane, cui in italiano corrisponde il fonema [r], viene reso con il grafema l in pinyin, a cui corrisponde il fonema [l].


I parlanti sinofoni, dunque percepiscono la differenza fonetica tra [ɻ] e [r], e percepiscono il fonema [r], estraneo al loro sistema fonetico, come più vicino al fonema [l].


----------

